

Nanotubes turned into super fibers - ChuckMcM
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/509766/nanotubes-turned-into-super-fibers/

======
ChuckMcM
Saw this on the Technology Review feed, being able to replace copper wires
with carbon nano-tube fibers will be a huge deal if this holds up. The players
in the story are all credible so that is a plus in its favor. I'm particularly
interested in the signal transmission characteristics of such a system since a
data center's CAT5/6 cabling is getting much more expensive as the price of
copper rises and this could offset some of that if we similar signals can be
transmitted over it.

The other area this might change radically is wiring across moving parts (like
pick-n-place robots) which can (and do) suffer from metal fatigue in the
conductors between parts that move relative to each other.

Something to keep an eye out for.

